# Scottish Highland Shooting Tragedy



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...then-turns-his-gun-on-himself-86908-23060293/

My heart goes out to the family's involved in this horrible tragedy.

Its stated in one of our shooting magazines that this happened while he was cleaning his gun, How? Why was it loaded in the house, why was he pointing it at her and why was he squeezing the trigger?
This sort of thing just doesn't happen over here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Terrible for sure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is horrible !! You're right about it being loaded though Matt. What are people thinking ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That is what the Shooting Times magazine said and the link I put up.
By 4 years old I knew not to point a gun at anyone. This could be just a sad accident and loss of young life or maybe more will come to light.


----------

